# What age to get child a pony



## Liligirl

What age can kids start learning to ride?

There is a fun sports day here in Janurary and I'm hoping my then 13 month daughter will be able to do lead rein on a minature?

I know obsessive much 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beverleyy

I have many friends/family who were sticking their babies on horses before they could walk. Not sure what age they started lead-line classes, obviously after the child was comfortable and able to actually sit up and hang on on their own.

I used to teach lessons and we had a "tots" class for 3 y/os. Wouldn't start anyone before that and only some kids were actually suitable for the class. Most kids were not ready for real lessons until 5-7. 

I would not be actually buying a pony for any kid who was not already in lessons and actually interested and showing motivation to ride. That being said, my children someday will probably get a pony before the typical child gets a pony - but that will only be because of having my own property and I've already owned and ridden for a number of years, and will likely be my kids coach as well.


----------



## DancingArabian

Liligirl said:


> What age can kids start learning to ride?
> 
> There is a fun sports day here in Janurary and I'm hoping my then 13 month daughter will be able to do lead rein on a minature?
> 
> I know obsessive much
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Depends.

A child that young can do NOTHING to help themselves if the situation turns sour. You have to accept that putting a baby on a horse means a very real possibility of that baby falling off and getting stepped on - even with a side-walker, it's still a risk. A horse or pony can absolutely knock a side walker off balance and leave them in a position unable to catch a falling child. Are you willing to accept the risk, responsibility and consequences of that?


I know many people who prop their 2 and 3 year old kids on horses - on dead broke old mostly trustworthy horses. I've also seen lots of videos of people strapping their child into a saddle and letting the horse do it's thing. At 2-3 years old, they don't have the attention span or body control to do much other than sit there for a little while until it's not fun anymore. At that age, it's more about the parent wanting their kid to ride than the kid. I agree with the previous poster - many kids aren't really ready for lessons until around 7 or so, and even then, very short lessons a lot of the time.


----------



## gssw5

I think 13 months is a little young for babies to be sitting independently on a pony. They are still learning to balance at that age, one wrong step and they will slide right off. 

My kids all started lead line at three, on a very broke pony. By three they can hold on and their balance is pretty good. Any younger and they rode with me on my horse. Of course each child is different and their attention spans differ. 

My youngest is three and a half he rides our broke little pony on the trail with me ponying her, my son is good for about two miles, some days I swear it takes me longer to tack up then we ride. 

If you do decide to let her ride find a helmet that fits well and make sure it is adjusted properly. I get butterflys every time I see a little kid wearing a helmet that does not fit or is not properly adjusted. The intent is there but the helmet will do no good if the kid falls off.


----------



## Zexious

I think it could be feasible if you are on the pony, too.


----------



## kkwb

I think it would be ok but you know the child needs a helmet and as long as you are there the child should be fine


----------



## craftyerin

We sat my daughter and son on our mini/shetland cross from a VERY early age. Not their pony- our cart pony. We started leading them with one parent leading the pony and one supporting the child at around 18 months. They started holding on to the strap on the lead line saddle at around 2 1/2 while being led. At 3ish we started my daughter (my son is still 2) on a lunge line. Now at 4 she is a machine, walk, trot, canter on her own pony. ALL WHILE HELMETED.

13 months is just a little young to trust unassisted. if pony were to spook or child loses their balance they just don't have enough body control to prevent a fall.


----------



## CandyCanes

I was given my first pony at 6 months old


----------



## Clava

I have owned a pony for my daughter since before she was born :lol: but I would not buy a child a pony until they were 5 or 6. My daughter is 6 now and getting pleasure form her, but only now and again, I don't push her as I've known too many children lose interest when encouraged in one direction. As she gets more capable she'll have more fun, but when all you can do is sit on a pony it can be pretty dull.


----------



## beau159

Liligirl said:


> There is a fun sports day here in Janurary and I'm hoping my then 13 month daughter will be able to do lead rein on a minature?


Depends on if your daughter wants to do it (no sense in forcing her if she has no interest) and if she is physically capable of holding herself on the saddle at age 13 months. 



DancingArabian said:


> At 2-3 years old, they don't have the attention span or body control to do much other than sit there for a little while until it's not fun anymore. * At that age, it's more about the parent wanting their kid to ride than the kid.*


I disagree with the bolded sentence. 

In this picture, I am 2 years old and he is 4. Pretty sure if I (or him) didn't want to be there, we wouldn't have. 










In this picture, I am 4 years old. That's also when I started competing in horse shows. I do remember my first show and I loved it. 











I gave my niece a horse ride last year when she was 3 years old. She loved it. She did not want to get off!!











Sure, there absolutely are children who have no interest in riding horse, under the age of 5. But I think it is incorrect to say that they can't possibly enjoy riding horse when they are that young; because clearly they can.

As far as *IF* the child is allowed to ride a horse at a very young age, that is _up to the parents._ Yes there are risks. But there are also risks to learning to ride a bike, or a skateboard, or a see-saw, or whatever else parents allow their children to do. But that's it the parents' decision.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

My niece has been "riding" since she was about 18 months old and enjoying it since then as well. I was riding from about the same age on, either "leadlined" or with another kid or adult and "independent" riding around 4-5 years old on horses that were the same age as I was. My brother was the same. We both enjoyed it and our enjoyment had nothing to do with our parents wanting us to ride. 

Out of all of the kids that I have given pony rides or "lessons" to, I've noticed it really depends on the kid. Some kids are scared and you just need to take it slow, they aren't ready to ride until they're older and bigger. Others have a lot of interest and very little fear at a much younger age.

Personally, I do not like selling horses, so I bought a pony several years ago that was large enough for me to ride with the intent that she would be my "niece's" until she either outgrew her in size or skill. If you have a horse that she can be leadlined on, I would probably hold off for a couple years, but that's more my dislike of selling horses speaking than anything else. Just don't push her and burn her out. Let her do it on her own time and interest.


----------



## craftyerin

beau159 said:


> As far as *IF* the child is allowed to ride a horse at a very young age, that is _up to the parents._ Yes there are risks. But there are also risks to learning to ride a bike, or a skateboard, or a see-saw, or whatever else parents allow their children to do. But that's it the parents' decision.


You are absolutely correct that it is up to the parent but a 13 month old is not skating, bike riding, etc. Some are not even walking. There is also an animal in the mix here. Bikes dont get scared by umbrellas or go into heat. Even the most perfect pony in the world can have it's bad day. 

I think it's fine if someone is walking with and supporting the child while someone else leads the pony. trying to hold a child while leading the pony is hard to do and accidents happen in a split second.

My daughter LOVED to be on and near my horses from a very early age. My son did not. We never forced him. 

*Insert adorable picture of my daughter and our pony for no other reason than I'm a braggy mommy.*









Here is my son- he's telling me "mama you get me down right now."









My daughter at about 2- a little younger


----------



## craftyerin

My daughter now at 4. Same pony. She does have a larger one but she loves this girly and begs to ride her. so sad she is getting too big and brother has little interest.  SHe rides independently in the arena- walk trot and just starting to canter- but on trail notice dad walking along. things happen and its best to be prepared.
Dally is also a cart pony so she has a job and will stay with us forever!


----------



## Liligirl

Thanks for some great replies and experiences.
I think we will wait until she is at least 2 and then reasses if she is ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159

craftyerin said:


> You are absolutely correct that it is up to the parent but a 13 month old is not skating, bike riding, etc. Some are not even walking. There is also an animal in the mix here. Bikes dont get scared by umbrellas or go into heat. Even the most perfect pony in the world can have it's bad day.


It's STILL up to the parents. :wink: No one else is going to make the decision for them. 


And a 13-month-old kid isn't skateboarding? Think again.


----------



## craftyerin

I stand corrected :wink: But no matter what the internet tells you, most 13 month olds are not that advanced. Even my kids and I think they're geniuses. :lol:


----------



## EquiiAlex

I would say if the child can halter the horse in the field, lead him out, groom him, tack him up, ride comfortably in a walk, trot, and lope, and knows how to warm up a horse before a ride, cool down a horse afterwards, spot signs of lameness and colic and other things, etc. they could get a horse. And if they are sticking with it which means they'll go out in 15 degree weather or 105 degree weather to take care of their horse, leave parties because they get a call their horse is sick, say no to a sleepover at a friend's house because she has a horse to take care of at 6 in the morning... Unless boarding but I'd still make her go to the barn as often as possible.


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I was in the saddle since before I could walk. I was in lessons at age 4. I got my first pony at age 8. My parents wanted to make sure I REALLY was interested in horses before they up and bought me a mount.


----------



## Kristyjog

My son whose is 8 is more cautious by nature figures things out on his own time had zero interest in riding until about 4 years but my daughters who are 6 and 2.5 have begged and cried to ride since they were just over a year old. If we were riding they were wanting to sit on a horse and be lead around. I only trusted our old guy with them to be lead around on at such a young age. Now all three kids love to ride and the tow oldest ride on their own. My 2.5 year we do leadline.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Liligirl

Destinygirl said:


> I would say if the child can halter the horse in the field, lead him out, groom him, tack him up, ride comfortably in a walk, trot, and lope, and knows how to warm up a horse before a ride, cool down a horse afterwards, spot signs of lameness and colic and other things, etc. they could get a horse. And if they are sticking with it which means they'll go out in 15 degree weather or 105 degree weather to take care of their horse, leave parties because they get a call their horse is sick, say no to a sleepover at a friend's house because she has a horse to take care of at 6 in the morning... Unless boarding but I'd still make her go to the barn as often as possible.


Lol based on this I shouldn't have a horse! 

I can't remember the last time I did anything with my horse at 6am. My horses don't get hard fed unless ridden and I'm lucky if I get to ride once every two weeks.

But I do wander out to the paddock every few days and check them over. I glance out the window every day and do a head count though haha

I always have to apologise to my farrier for my crazy unworked TB and 2x forgot their manners 2 year olds. Although he always says they are angels compared to a lot of others he does so they can't be too bad.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poundinghooves

I'm not a parent (I'm only 17), but I do babysit an almost 15 month old and there is no way he would have the coordination to sit on a moving horse (of any size) on his own. If anything went wrong, your child could end up having a fear of horses, which I'm gathering is the exact opposite of what you would like.


----------



## Foxhunter

When they are 18 and at work and can pay for it themselves?

The problem with getting a child a pony is that they only ride that animal instead of a variety.


----------



## Jayda18

*Age to start riding*

I started riding when I was three, but I think the best age to me is around 5. I bet your daughter will be great!


----------



## BadWolf

We're not yet parents, but we've discussed how we will address pets (and livestock) in the future.

Our plan is to wait until they specifically ask for something, obvious example would be a pony, and then we would talk it over with them to make sure it's not because "little Jimmy next door has one."

The next step would be to have them research for themselves how to care for a pony, what they cost, etc, etc, to make sure they understand the commitment. 
That would also involve how they would contribute to the animal's care.
We would also talk about what happens when they out-grow the pony or need a higher level horse for competition, or what happens if it gets sick, gets old, and eventually dies.

From there, we would begin the lengthy search for the right one, and the kid(s) would be involved in that.
We would have the final say and the actual decision-making conversations of course, but if we go for a test ride, they need to be able to speak up and ask about the pony from the owner (who we have already talked to and knows what we're doing).

It's all about maturity. If they're capable of that level of thought at 5, great. If they can't handle it before they're 18 and moved out, then I guess they won't have a horse of their own while they're under our roof.

Same goes for dogs, hamsters, goldfish, goats, etc.


As far as entering a lead-line class on a lesson pony or something - same basic principle applies - they can do it when they ask to, and demonstrate that they're serious.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

^^^ I'm glad you weren't MY parents! :lol: I never would've had any animals! 

I had hamsters as a young child, I took care of them myself, although my parents did help me learn how to do so. A couple died or escaped along the way.

We had "family" dogs because we bred Labs, although us kids were expected to help cleaning up after them as it was appropriate for our age. We also split the litters into three groups that we were responsible for training/socializing and we did a pretty good job. As we got older we were "given" a special dog that was ours to train and work with regularly. 

The horses were communal as well, although as soon as we moved to our property where we kept them, I assumed almost all their care (I was 13) beyond the stuff that was too heavy for me. We toyed with buying me a horse for awhile, but ended up not finding anything that was suitable and decided to hold off as I would be going to college in a couple years.

My cat was given to me when I was 10 (for my birthday no less) after I'd been asking for maybe a year? They just went and found one they liked, so I ended up with a Manx. I took care of him, although my parents did pay for his expenses until I had a job when I turned 16. He came with me as soon as I had a place where I could have a cat in college and lived with me until he died at 17.

Each to their own, but a great deal of our maturity and responsibility was learned while we owned the animals, although we had some before we got them otherwise my parents never would've gotten any of them for us. We learned our attitudes from them when it came to animal care, notably two things: you take care of your animals before yourself, always and when you get an animal you keep it until it dies. That last one is a good part of the reason I got out of horses for awhile, I wanted to make sure it was something I really wanted before I bought one of my "own." Even though I definitely considered my parent's horses to be mine. :lol:


----------



## BadWolf

I'm sure that is more strict than what most people would do, but I have very strong beliefs that animals should never be given as gifts under any circumstance, even from parent to child.
Not always, but too often, the animals end up unwanted.

We would guide them through the process, and it's not like we would expect adult-level understanding, but I think it's important that they know everything that goes in to getting an animal - not just in owning a horse, but how to make good decisions about getting one in the first place.

If they're going to get overwhelmed by responsibility or lose interest, I want that to happen before buying the horse instead of after.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

BadWolf said:


> Not always, but too often, the animals end up unwanted.


It does happen very often, I have a good friend who I love dearly, but has the terrible tendency to get animals and then get tired of them. 

I think it's more of an upbringing thing, in my family (extended also) there have been many pets given as gifts and not one has been unwanted. Just in my immediate family each of us kids were given a pet, my brother a bird when he was 5, my cat when I was 10, and then my sister's cat when she was 12. We're also the people that take in the "unlovable" and unwanted ones and they always have homes for life. My dad even bought my mom and his mom each a horse when I was a baby! They returned the favor the next year. :lol: Those horses were kept until they died, they only ever sold one and that was a "feed the family AND the animals" or "sell the horse" deal. Mom still tears up when she talks about it and it was 30 some odd years ago. 

We are ridiculous animals lovers... :lol:


----------



## ahop

I'm with the majority of the posters above. Age three is about when my girls started riding by themselves - and that was on a very old pony that had been my husband's first pony when he was a kid. They did ride with me in the saddle younger than that but usually just around the house or on very short trail rides. And both of my girls were showing walk-trot by four and six years of age. We never put them on anything that wasn't at least 24 years of age. By that point in time they (the ponies) really had no interest in going fast and wouldn't until the girls were good enough to force them faster. And absolutely put a good fitting helmet
on your child's head - My kids might not have fallen off daily, but it sure was close (usually they rode bareback). LOL


----------

